# Pond Filter Media



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to cleanout the pond and redo the filter any good sources for filter media ? Pad material , etc. My nice kio fish died last fall /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif   Have to start over .

Thank, Bryan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Biological filter? 

Greg


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I use what amounts to sponges, get a big bag for less than $20 and lasts about 2-3 years. I wash them out in the spring before opening the pond.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

How big is the pond?  How many gallons of water does it hold? If you plan to add koi, you'll need a much larger filter than you would for goldfish. The biological load imposed on a pond by a single koi can easily be greater than the load from a single human. Also koi continue to grow and can  achieve lengths as long as 5 or more feet, unlike goldfish where the fish size is determined by the pond size. 

Anytime you lose a fish, try to determine why the fish died. The cause of death of a healthy young fish is usually something you can and should correct in the pond design.

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll echo Mark's comments, but I wonder about the Koi output! Anyway, filtration is often undersized, I use biological filters, but cannot have a lot of fish without making the filters huge. If I wanted a lot, I'd either have a big pond or outside filters like a swimming pool. The biological filter worked fine for me, but with only a few fish. I was keeping plants too, so I think that was my only choice. 

The manufacturers of these filters size them to the pond in gallons. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark & Greg, 

I already have a filter built out of a trash plastic trash can sunk in the ground 50 gal . Also used as a skimmer.The pond is under 1000 gallons I was just looking for sources for filter media on the web, maybe to be less expensive than the local one and only store. Yes it's biological and I only had 3 kio in it.


Thanks Bryan


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Fred. Where do you go for those ?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I had someone suggest sponge-like material, too, but I haven't found a good source yet.


Is there a way to delete posts with the new software?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to try the following: www.msponds.com/subcat118.html
It looks like the most bang for the buck that I've seen so far.


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

Look up "Skippy Filters". I used the "Blue" roll of swamp cooler media and just cut it up into irregular shapes. Put them in a large container, piped it like the instructions said to and never changed anything until I had to move (3 years later). Takes about a month to stabilize but then I had crystal clear water and thriving koi and goldfish. 

Al


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy my pond supplies from Grass Roots in New Boston, Mi (about 25" from my house) but any pond supply store would carry the same thing. I have a small pond (4x10 & 33" deep) with over 20 fish (they keep multipying!) The 3 water plants plus my biological filter keeps the water clear. I have another small pond (a plastic prefab job) that has a half a dozen fish (pond purpose is to catch the water from the 25' stream) and this pond is handled by a small pump complete with a filter (I think it was about $100 at Lowes) which kkeps the water fairly clear.


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

When I built my pond I purchased everything from http://www.pondliner.com including the filter media (plastic balls). The pond is about 500 gallons with a skimmer and a waterfall fountain. I let the algae grow on the sides of the pond because it helps keep the pond clean. I put some 29 cent goldfish in there 2 ½ years ago and they are 10 to 12” now. I’m in NE Florida and the fish stay in the pond year round. The pond is 3 feet deep. I only feed them when it’s warm and they are active. Overfeeding pollutes the water. I have some creeping fig that grows around the waterfall and has its roots in the water. I have to thin it out several times a year. I clean the waterfall filter once every spring and the skimmer as it needs it. I do put some filter floss into the skimmer when the water starts to get a little green and it helps filter the suspended algae out. But the floss has to be removed or cleaned in a few days.


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt for the link. I like that *Springflo Bio-Filter Media* .


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link John. Have not treid that one yet . 
Nice pond Mine is close to that size. I like the algea around the edges for the toad tadpoles to feed on. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bryanj on 03/13/2008 7:19 PM
Thanks for the link John. Have not treid that one yet . 
Nice pond Mine is close to that size. I like the algea around the edges for the toad tadpoles to feed on. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


Thanks, I've had tadpoles each year in the pond.  I still find it fascinating to watch them evolve.  I also have a few frogs that have taken up full time residency.  The largest is about 10" stretched out.  He stays in the skimmer during the day and forages at night.


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bryanj on 03/13/2008 7:19 PM
Thanks for the link John. Have not treid that one yet . 
Nice pond Mine is close to that size. I like the algea around the edges for the toad tadpoles to feed on. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


Thanks, I've had tadpoles each year in the pond.  I still find it fascinating to watch them evolve.  I also have a few frogs that have taken up full time residency.  The largest is about 10" stretched out.  He stays in the skimmer during the day and forages at night.


----------

